# Helmet suggestion needed



## BlackHawk1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi. This looks like a great forum! I am new to biking and I just picked up a 2010 Trek 6700 (Series 6). I was wondering what would be an appropriate helmet? I found these two made by Giro. I thought that they might be acceptable and their colors would match my bike. Both helmets are under $50.00. Even though this is a mountain bike I have been doing a lot of riding on pavement around town. It's a fast bike or maybe I peddle fast. BTW, some friends are laughing at me... they think it's [email protected] to wear a helmet. One said he won't ride with me. LOL! I told him better safe than sorry. Below are the 2 Giro choices and the bike. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Try before you buy.

A helmet that does not fit your head is a pain.

I mean it literally.


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

Fit is most important. I personally like the visor on the helmet. It helps block out more sun and it looks more like a mountain bike helmet. But that is just me.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

And tell your buddy it's ok if he doesn't wear a helmet we don't want him passing on his DNA.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go with the one that has a visor. They are usually detachable if you don't don't want to ride with a visor...

Regarding the peer pressure of your friends telling you that they don't think you need to wear a helmet, check out this recent thread:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=620258
(make sure you didn't just eat.)


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

BlackHawk1 said:


> BTW, some friends are laughing at me... they think it's [email protected] to wear a helmet. One said he won't ride with me. LOL! I told him better safe than sorry. Below are the 2 Giro choices and the bike. Thanks for the help!!!


Well when there heads are splattered against the ground, a rock or a tree then who will be laughing then Both are good helmets, I have a Giro.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Fox Flux, not only will you look kewl but it will make you ride better cuz it a MTB helmet...

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19...ssories-905-Helmets/Fox--Flux-Helmet-2010.htm


----------



## Armstrong57 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just got my first MTB last weekend and I picked up the first helmet (Giro Indicator). It fit me great, looks great, and the price is good. If you can try one on at your local shop and it fits I definitely recommend it.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

They look like 2 versions of the same helmet. The one without visor will be the road version and with a visor the MTB version.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have one helmet with a visor, and the visor is removable. I've been keeping it on for the times I need a sun shade, or ride close to vegetation that could get in my face.


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

I just got the indicator (1st pic)...fits pretty well (no helmets look good on my tiny head) 

the second one is the transfer? i think i read that is for larger heads.

you can try the indicator on at Dick's sporting goods if you plan to buy online.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

square said:


> I just got the indicator (1st pic)...fits pretty well (no helmets look good on my tiny head)
> 
> the second one is the transfer? i think i read that is for larger heads.
> 
> you can try the indicator on at Dick's sporting goods if you plan to buy online.


They are both what is called a "universal fit' model with a size range of 54cm to 61cm (circumference).

One comes with a visor and (therefore) costs $5 more than the other.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't think my helmets have ever matched my bikes. Ok, maybe my first bike.  A visor will pay off the first time that setting sun nails you between sunglasses and helmet. Also helps deflect branches away from eyeballs. 

As for helmets, my entire family wears Fox Flux. But any helmet is better than none.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely try some on! You'll never want to wear a helmet that doesn't fit or feel right.

I wear a BMX style helmet most of the time (sometimes a MTB helmet).

I wear a helmet 95% of the time I ride. Tell your friend you're being SMART not a wimp.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a Giro Indicator myself...

The universal fit is fine with me, and mine matches my bike too!


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

square said:


> I just got the indicator (1st pic)...fits pretty well *(no helmets look good on my tiny head)*
> 
> the second one is the transfer? i think i read that is for larger heads.
> 
> you can try the indicator on at Dick's sporting goods if you plan to buy online.


I guess we're all different shapes and sizes. My head is too large for a universal fit. *I had to go with the "did you know you got a big ol head" size* (I swear there's a little decal inside that says that). 

And when I had my motorcycle I wore a XXL helmet.
I like to think my head is so big because it's holding all my brains.


----------



## millh0use (Jun 1, 2010)

I think you get that the consensus is try before you buy. I was amazed at how different the fit was on the different helmets so just get one that feels good.


----------



## G35_jon (Apr 27, 2010)

i tried the indicator myself but it felt too tight around the temple area, went with a bell trespass


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

zenkem said:


> Fox Flux, not only will you look kewl but it will make you ride better cuz it a MTB helmet...
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19...ssories-905-Helmets/Fox--Flux-Helmet-2010.htm


+1 on the flux, i snagged the punk black version off of chainlove for real cheap. Great helmet and i like its style.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to thank everyone that responded! It is much appreciated! Very helpful info!


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, I HATE helmets. So much so, that after 38 years on this Earth, I finally, this year, got one because I got into MTB riding from road biking. I have told my kids, they can wear one if they want, I won't force it. My wife halfheartedly says otherwise until I ask if she or her friends ever wore one. 

I knew I would need one crashing into trees, stumps, roots and rocks, so I ended up getting a VERY comfortable GIRO Indicator. It is fairly inexpensive and well made. If I could keep the flies from landing in the air vent cutouts and buzzing on my scalp as I rode it would be a bonus. That just plain old pisses me off when they land in there...Did I mention I hate helmuts?  Easier to swat them without it on I tell ya...

I did want to say I used to free climb a little mountain in Washington where I was stationed by the name of Mt Erie. No ropes, no gear, no helmuts...nothing. Drive to the top, climb down, hop in the lake and cool off, climb up. I am still living. Even though I hate helmets, I now wear one. I MUST be getting old...


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Where I live it's a law that kids under a certain age where a helmet. I think it's 12 and under. I like the Giro's. Reasonably priced, looks good, etc.


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

They need to make a law that flies cannot land in your helmet. They have laws for every other blasted thing... :lol:

To make matters worse, they Buzz frantically when they land in there too. Once I get like 3 or 4 in there, I have to pull over and stop, take my helmet off and flick them out of there. BAH!


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Jun 19, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> They need to make a law that flies cannot land in your helmet. They have laws for every other blasted thing... :lol:
> 
> To make matters worse, they Buzz frantically when they land in there too. Once I get like 3 or 4 in there, I have to pull over and stop, take my helmet off and flick them out of there. BAH!


Stick some fly paper on that helmet!


----------



## YLGVLLJ (May 31, 2010)

rmanla said:


> +1 on the flux, i snagged the punk black version off of chainlove for real cheap. Great helmet and i like its style.


I did the exact same thing when it was up last week. Incredible deal @ $39.99.


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Stick some fly paper on that helmet!


Beer out the nose! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been riding for three weeks with no helmet.... I'm going to change that, because I find myself going faster and faster. Some think just because no engine is involved you're safe of bad head trauma... Think how it would feel slapping your head on a tree stump after a 15-35 MPH crash. I'll be going to Dick's tomorrow to see what they have. May look geeky, but screw it.

Better than getting your brain punched being in a nursing home, because you pee yourself now, have nurses wipe your butt, bathe you then wrap you up in a giant diaper before they put you in bed for the night like a baby. Oh and you get to wear a bib at lunch time and be fed by spoon. Lovely eh?

I know what I'm talking about...I work as a CPN at a nursing home and helped do all the above. not all the residents are old either... try being 28 and fed like a baby.... I see it all.

WEAR a helmet!! and yes I'll be getting one tomorrow,


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

I figure if you dont think you need a helmet you must not be riding hard enough. Stick to bike paths on your comfort cruisers hahha. But seriously, on these bike paths i keep wondering when im going to run over a recumbant rider.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

It is surprisingly easy to get very very hurt. Sometimes you can tell it's coming and you can prepare. Other times you're having a snack in your dorm room at 10 PM and the next thing you know, you're waking up at 8 AM with a splitting headache, a heap of bloody clothes at the foot of your bead, a hospital wristband on your arm, discharge papers on the night stand, and your dad, who lives 6 hours away, standing in your door.

Or something like that.

Please wear a helmet.


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

As previously stated, helmets are good, but I think you should try them on before you buy, and when you put them on, fasten them like you would for a ride, and move your head around some, make sure it doesn't move or shift and will stay put over the course of a ride. My current helmet doesn't fit that great because I wasn't picky enough when I purchased it, it slowly creeps down my forehead over the course of a ride and it gets very annoying...

If the helmet doesn't fit well, you won't want to wear it, so get one that does and it will just become second nature.

-Bryce


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Si[xXx]er said:


> As previously stated, helmets are good, but I think you should try them on before you buy, and when you put them on, fasten them like you would for a ride, and move your head around some, make sure it doesn't move or shift and will stay put over the course of a ride. My current helmet doesn't fit that great because I wasn't picky enough when I purchased it, it slowly creeps down my forehead over the course of a ride and it gets very annoying...
> 
> If the helmet doesn't fit well, you won't want to wear it, so get one that does and it will just become second nature.
> 
> -Bryce


To expand on this a bit , if a helmet does not fit you it does not protect you . It is more than a nuisance , it can be the source of serious injury , make sure your helmet fits properly , that it does not slide forwards , backwards , side to side .


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> slide forwards , backwards , side to side .


You gotta know it
It's electric
Boogie woogie, woogie


----------



## G35_jon (Apr 27, 2010)

heres my Bell Trespass, $50 at wall-mart. Also comes in lighter silver/grey and darker color.


----------



## bluspikez (May 17, 2010)

YLGVLLJ said:


> I did the exact same thing when it was up last week. Incredible deal @ $39.99.


I did the same as well. I'm loving it. It is vented very well; my head almost got cold the first day I was wearing it. And an interesting side note - the UPS train it was on DERAILED before it got to me! The helmet is fine though. I figure if it can not even get a scratch in that fiasco, it'll do wonders for my head.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

G35_jon said:


> heres my Bell Trespass, $50 at wall-mart. Also comes in lighter silver/grey and darker color.
> 
> < snip >


What, no pic of the inside?

Just kidding, Jon. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Marcster said:


> What, no pic of the inside?
> 
> Just kidding, Jon. :thumbsup:




I was looking for a macro of the straps and buckle myself.


----------



## G35_jon (Apr 27, 2010)

here are some more, you guys better not ask me to model the damn thing cause im not doing it.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

IMO you should buy a helmet with enough protection for the type of riding you do. 

I ride a cross country hard tail on fairly technical downhill and I am thankful for the protection my Fox helmet gave me on my last ride...


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

thats the flux right? its a good helmet


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

G35_jon said:


> here are some more, you guys better not ask me to model the damn thing cause im not doing it.


Man that is some funny stuff there. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Make sure you prep the 56k users if you ever decide to post photos of the components of your bike.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

rmanla said:


> thats the flux right? its a good helmet


Yeah, I'm completely serious when I say it saved my life.


----------



## dan_o_00 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm cheap so I bought one of the lower end Trek helmets. I don't wear it right now because I'm just biking to get in shape and mostly on bike trails. Once I get to single track riding I'll definitely be wearing a helmet.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

dan_o_00 said:


> I'm cheap so I bought one of the lower end Trek helmets. * I don't wear it right now because I'm just biking to get in shape* and mostly on bike trails. Once I get to single track riding I'll definitely be wearing a helmet.


I'm not part of the safety police, but you do know you should be wearing a helmet on the street, right?

There are still plenty of hazards out there (_if not more_). Way too many Soccer Moms texting while driving 4000 lb. SUVs....


----------



## dan_o_00 (Jun 8, 2010)

I probably should but I'm in a small ass town. I have about a 2 mile bike until I get to the trail and I'd be lucky to have two or maybe three cars go past me on my way there or back.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

I have this fear of getting something jabbed in my ear. I wear a full face helmet and have for 7+ yrs. I probably even picked up the last NEW Giro Mad Max2 in the country since they stopped making them in 2005 I think. And the color matches my bike.

I needed a new one after my old mad max was "chipped" in a fall I took in China. I thought I hit my jaw on the pavement, but there were no scratches in the paint. I figured it's about time though since after a crash you should replace them. Needless to say the speed I was going wasn't very fast, but I most likely would be a vegetable had I not been wearing it. You can't beat the extra protection all that padding gives along with jaw protection. I'll never wear anything less than full face. Giro now only makes the Remedy series.

Cost $125 all those yrs ago. The new one was $100.


----------



## david123 (May 29, 2010)

I bought a 2009 Giro Phase at JensenUSA last week for $39. Retail is $75


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

most of the Specialized line up is amazing I know my helmet has taken a beating


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Taranis said:


> Yeah, I'm completely serious when I say it saved my life.


My flux saved my melon too. Nice dent in the back and a crack in the front. If my fall did that to my helmet...I don't want to know what it would of done to my skull.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a Bell Influx that is super comfortable on my head, it may be different for you but try some on. Not always is the most expensive the best one.


----------

